# Strange withered growth and no flower



## AlisonG (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi ,
I have a sukhakulii x Charlesworthii paph which flowered nicely last year.
This year no flower just this strange thin little brown spike. It does have a nice new growth though and no sign of any bugs.
It sits on an east facing windowsill beside my phals which do very well there and flower consistently.
It gets fed 1/2 strength feed fortnightly and gets flushed with rainwater/ tap water 50/50 blend weekly .
I live on the west coast of Scotland so humidity here is high even indoors and often over 60%.
Just wondered if anyone had any idea what has happened .I am relatively new to paphs and any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Alison


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Alison.

I have seen that happen on fortunately rare occasion, only to have the plant carry on normally with subsequent growths. It seems they just take a “time out” to build more reserves.

The plant looks a little pale to me, so can you tell us the brand and formula of the fertilizer and what “half strength” means in measurable units?


----------



## AlisonG (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Ray,
Thanks so much for your reply.
I use ‘orchid focus grow’ which has a formulation 1.8, 1.2, 2.1 ( N, P, K) at 2ml per litre.
Alison


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Sep 9, 2020)

I think if you can rule out too much light, nutrient deficiency and pests than it could just be like Ray said. She just didn’t feel like it this year. Like I tell my husband maybe next year. Lol


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2020)

AlisonG said:


> Hi Ray,
> Thanks so much for your reply.
> I use ‘orchid focus grow’ which has a formulation 1.8, 1.2, 2.1 ( N, P, K) at 2ml per litre.
> Alison


That comes out to about 40-45 ppm N every two weeks. I recommend doubling that concentration and increasing your feeding to weekly. (Yes, 4x your current application.)


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 9, 2020)

Leaves look fine to me from the photo. I don't think it is too pale especially a hybrid with a green leaf x mottle leaf. 

Maybe your plant used up a lot of energy in flowering so the new growth aborted flowering this season to concentrate on getting stronger for the next flowering as it develops more growths and roots.


----------



## AlisonG (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I will try upping my fertiliser and fingers crossed will get a bloom next time around.


----------

